# Any help with Toro 1132 Old Beast



## LongdriveUT (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm trying to resurrect a 1132 with an early serial number. This beast was bought in "non running condition" it had a 120 volt electric starter and appears to be missing the air cleaner. 

What I Know about it so far:
the starter turned over when plugged in once, since stopped working, I've disassembled the starter and found the guts in rough shape the outside magnets are broken into multiple pieces. Are these starters salvageable?

In looking at the carburetor the gasket at the intake is bad, is it possible to get new gaskets? If not what is the best DIY for this?

Lastly if I get it up and running the missing air cleaner worries me because it is a downdraft carb and unprotected it will likely suck snow. Thoughts on finding an air cleaner or making a DIY that will work, pics of your old 1132 air cleaners might help?

Any other advice on handling and caring for this beast would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

LongdriveUT said:


> I'm trying to resurrect a 1132 with an early serial number. This beast was bought in "non running condition" it had a 120 volt electric starter and appears to be missing the air cleaner.
> 
> What I Know about it so far:
> the starter turned over when plugged in once, since stopped working, I've disassembled the starter and found the guts in rough shape the outside magnets are broken into multiple pieces. Are these starters salvageable?
> ...


There is no air cleaner on those snow engines, it does have a heat hood on it?? yes there are gasket available from TORO or your local friendly TORO DEALER.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Snowblowers don't have air filters since they're not operated in dirty/dusty conditions, just snow. There is normally a metal housing that surrounds the carb, keeps snow out and retains heat that is referred to as a "heater box." I'd do a search for "parts diagram Toro 1132". If you find one, you will have the part number for the heater box. Then you can do an online search for that part number. Is all else fails, you can make one (3 sides and a top) from sheet metal.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Change the oil, plug belts. check gear box oil it should run out of the top plug in the front. use black grease and grease the snot out of those axles. make sure the clutches work right. if the safety interlock does not work those parts are NLA now. Feel free to PM Me with any more questions. ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## LongdriveUT (Jan 3, 2017)

thanks all, showing my newbie-ness, yes it is missing the heat box did a make shift cover for intake for now I will attempt to get my sheet metal skills on later. The interlock is non-functioning at this time there was a red ground wire hanging from the coil area I rigged a kill switch that is working for now all be it that once in gear it will continue running until it runs out of gas or hits something big enough to kill the engine. Where on the clutches should I be greasing the crap out of them? What oil should I use for the gear box? Thanks Powershift93


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

What year is your 11/32? I still love my old 1980 11/32. Shes a beast, did a few mods over the years, still a runner and blows quite far. Had it in the family since the early 90's i think it is.
Ive had it completely apart a few years ago in my shop. Simple machine


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

LongdriveUT said:


> thanks all, showing my newbie-ness, yes it is missing the heat box did a make shift cover for intake for now I will attempt to get my sheet metal skills on later. The interlock is non-functioning at this time there was a red ground wire hanging from the coil area I rigged a kill switch that is working for now all be it that once in gear it will continue running until it runs out of gas or hits something big enough to kill the engine. Where on the clutches should I be greasing the crap out of them? What oil should I use for the gear box? Thanks Powershift93


 You can always peruse E-bay 4 that part you know.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

SAVAGE420 said:


> What year is your 11/32? I still love my old 1980 11/32. Shes a beast, did a few mods over the years, still a runner and blows quite far. Had it in the family since the early 90's i think it is.
> Ive had it completely apart a few years ago in my shop. Simple machine


is there a service manual for it? I have a 79 and the steering clutches are missing parts and I was wondering how the rod attaches inside to the lever that protrudes out to the collar.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

38racing said:


> SAVAGE420 said:
> 
> 
> > What year is your 11/32? I still love my old 1980 11/32. Shes a beast, did a few mods over the years, still a runner and blows quite far. Had it in the family since the early 90's i think it is.
> ...


Can put the model number in here and download the service manual. Think 85 is the lowest it will go, but basically identical thing. 
https://www.toro.com/en/customer-support

Or some good exploded parts views here. 
Just search exactly what you need to in this link. 

https://www.partstree.com/parts/tor...er-sn-1000001-1999999-1981/traction-assembly/
https://www.toro.com/en/customer-support


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

even though it was made until 87 toro only offers download of parts and operator manual. I was hoping for service. Parts manual shows the parts but not how they hook together to operate.


----------

